# TAP Blocks denied bundled into 36556 & 36620



## Jenlyn (Feb 9, 2015)

Per NCCI Edits, the TAP blocks 64486-64489 are bundled into the codes 36620 and/or 36556.  Does anyone have any information as to why the blocks are inclusive?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 9, 2015)

You could write NCCI a letter asking when modifier 59 would be applicable with this edit at:

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html

This web page provides information to providers on Medicare's NCCI edits but does not address specific NCCI edits. If the viewer has concerns about specific NCCI edits, he/she may submit comments in writing to:

National Correct Coding Initiative
 Correct Coding Solutions LLC
 P.O. Box 907
 Carmel, IN 46082-0907

Attention:  Niles R. Rosen, M.D., Medical Director and Linda S. Dietz, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, Coding Specialist

Fax #:  317-571-1745


----------

